# brilliant rasboras



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

They'll do fine. There are very few fish that truly "need" any particular type of environment. They're a relatively larger rasbora, so be sure to give them a decent size tank and plenty of swimming space.


----------



## gastuck (Mar 31, 2004)

Thankyou, Right now i have 3 rasboars, 1 cory cat, and a 1 tiny little tadpole in a 12 gallon nano cube. I find these fish absolutely stunning for some reason...the constrast of yellow and black makes the fish look as if it is glowing.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, that's a rather small tank with not too favorable dimensions...

Got a larger tank?


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2004)

I have 2 Brilliant Rasboras in my 10 gal tank. My pH is about 7.5-7.7, GH is about 175 ppm, KH is about 200 ppm. They're doing fine despite what websites say about needing soft, acidic water. 



> They're a relatively larger rasbora, so be sure to give them a decent size tank and plenty of swimming space.


2" maximum size is large? ; You might be thinking of another rasbora...


----------



## gastuck (Mar 31, 2004)

My rasboras are about 1.5 inches long-yellow strip on top, black on bottom, red tail fin. No, I do not have a larger tank-as i am a college student. All these fish do is hide in the plants and swim against the current, and every time some food comes by they swipe at it. I have the tank setup so that the plants are on the borders and the middle is open-they seem to have more than enough swimming space, but i might be wrong. The nano cube produces a nice little current for these guys to swim against.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

I see, never mind. I've seen references to R. eithovenii as "brilliant rasbora" and assumed this was the species you were referring to. Have I ever mentioned how much I hate common names?


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe we both have _Rasbora borapetensis_. Here's a link to a page with pictures and info - http://species.fishindex.com/species_2042rasbora_borapetensis_redtailed_rasbora.html

Common names are very confusing. This place calls them red-tailed rasboras. :?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is my school of Rasbora Borapetensis (Birlliant Rasbora), I believe this is what you are refering to?


----------



## gastuck (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes! The fish in the picture are the ones that i have-I actually saw that picture earlier and thats one of the resons i bought these beautiful fish. I've read they get up to 4 inches-is this true, and about how long would that take-I will eventually get a larger tank!


----------



## gastuck (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, the aquarium book i have is from the 1950s. Maybe its a little outdated-if 2 inches is their max size i would like to get 1 or 2 more


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Apparently they can reach up to about 2.5 inches. I would keep them in a group of 5-6 or more


----------



## gastuck (Mar 31, 2004)

well, hopefully I'll have a few more soon, one of the rasboars is laying eggs, I starting seeing little white beads on my plant leaves, today i saw one of the rasboras in the act, Not sure if they are fertalized or not, but we will see what happens!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

This is apparently a difficult species to breed so congrats if thats the case! I"m envious ;-)


----------

